# Backpack suggestions for Pastry School...



## my2trollmonkeys (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm attending Pastry school in the fall and am looking for suggestions for backpacks/messenger bags/totes, etc. Do you prefer a backpack or a messenger bag?

It should be able to fit my uniform, books, notebooks...well you get the idea.


TIA,
April


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Oooooh, so many choices.

Do you have a particular look or style you prefer?

I use a couple of different bags depending what I'm hauling that day. My basic loadout is a netbook and accessories, notebook, whatever book I'm reading, a light duty Firstaid kit pens/pencils, glasses, pocketmod set up as planners and some water.

For smaller duty and what I use the most around town or light day trips is a Mountainsmith Day lumbar bag. These can be found at many stores but better prices online usually. A good shoulder strap (my primary carry), waist belt which tucks away nicely and handles for short hauls. Mountainsmith sells a "strapette" that converts it into a backpack. I own and like the strapette, but I don't use it much.

In a larger size but more messenger bag style, Timbuk2 is a popular and quality brand. You can customize colors and more on the website to get what want.

My next step up in size is fishing backpack from Fishpond. I have the Double Haul. And while it can take some sizeable books, that's not it's best use. For that you'd be better off with the Shooting Star if you like this particular design. These are pricey but I love mine.

For larger tasks, the Jansport Odyssey is my pick. But mine mostly sits idle until I travel. The current version of this bag is different from mine. They change the strap padding every year and move pockets around but the primary features are fairly consistent.

These are all fairly streamlined civilian outdoors bags. If you like other styles, there's lots more too choose from. edcforums.com - Index has a forum devoted to bags for everyday use in all size and price ranges. They have a bit of a military fetish which are also good bags but other kinds too.


----------



## my2trollmonkeys (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks for your reply!

I have been looking at the Timbuk2 bags, but will look into the other bags you suggested. I don't mind spending more if it's something I can carry throughout school and possibly career. I should probably see what kind of books I will be carrying before I go out and buy them. But I'm a woman therefore can't wait 

Thank you so much!


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

I dragged one of these Rolling Deluxe Book Pack: Rolling Book Packs at L.L.Bean back and forth from my car to the campus the last 2 semesters. Stood up to rain/snow well. Made several flights too with it.


----------

